# Apricot glazed chicken (crock pot style)



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

1 cup quality chunky apricot preserves
3/4 russian dressing
1 package dry onion soup mix
12 boneless, skinless chicken breast halves trimmed of the fat (about 3 1/2 to 4 lbs).

In a medium bowl combine soup mix, dressing and preserves until well blended. Arrang 3 breast halves in the bottom of your crock pot. Spoon 1/4 of the apricot mixture on top. Repeat process until all of the breasts are in. 

Cover and cook on high for an 1 hour. Reduce heat to low and cook for 2 1/2 to 3 hours still covered or until the chicken is tender and white throughout. (DO NOT OVER COOK OR CHICKEN WILL BE TOUGH). 

served over cooked rice


----------

